# 67 Manual to Power Steering



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

To convert a manual steering to power steering is it as simple as mounting a pump/pulley, switch the steering box to a power unit, and run the lines? Or is there more involved?




Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The idler arm will most likely need to be changed and the rag Joint coupling may be different depending on what year box you use. I switched to a close ratio unit from a later model GM, and it improved the handling quite a bit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The pitman arm is what needs to be changed...and ditto on the rag joint/coupler. The pitman arm is definitely different. Also, coming up with the right brackets (namely the big aluminum one) can be tricky. But, if you have the parts, it's a straight bolt in deal.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

My bad....Pitman was what i meant.....DUHHHHHH....I used Lares corporation (Lares Corporation) to get mine sorted out and they were very helpful figuring out what i required for the swap and will have all the parts you need. I would find a used steering box as the new units can get pretty spendy.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

need ps pump, pulley, bracket, steering box with coupling, ps high press hose, return hose, clamps, ps pitman arm, and usually need water pump pulley depending on what alt. ps pulley you use. if AC, uses a different ps pulley and belts for alt and ps.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree and there are numerous bracket set-ups depending on year and application...sounds so simple....:rofl: Be careful putting on the pitman arm on as the steering gear cap is aluminum and can crack if you jar the shaft too much.


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

Can someone please post a pic of their power steering pump brackets so I can make sure to buy the right ones

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-69-PON...RING-PUMP-BRACKETS-SET-GM-PARTS-/120854948439

Was thinking these should be everything I need 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

67T3MP3ST said:


> Can someone please post a pic of their power steering pump brackets so I can make sure to buy the right ones
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


Those you linked to look right.


----------



## 67T3MP3ST (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. I will probably get those

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------

